# PTSD treatment



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

An interesting article on a different approach to treating PTSD which is a massive problem all around the world especially in soldiers returning from combat.

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2015/12/03/how-a-shamans-medicine-is-curing-combat-veterans-of-ptsd/

From the article: 'Even the strongest, most dedicated, and most courageous of soldiers can be haunted for life after combat. Killing others and surviving death while buddies may not have been so lucky can do that to a man.'


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The problem with Iboga is that in cause serious adverse events including death. Someone on this forum even tried it with drastic results:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31722-depersonalization-ibogaine/


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> The problem with Iboga is that in cause serious adverse events including death. Someone on this forum even tried it with drastic results:
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31722-depersonalization-ibogaine/


Well, of course you need to be careful whichever path you choose to recover. Even bad therapy can have drastic results...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've taken Iboga.

I highly do not recommend it to anyone on here.

I think it is a great plant and had a great experience but there are no words to describe how truly powerful the experience is.

I could not move, even to get up to go to the bathroom for 2 days. Was tripping very hard for 3 days and it took 2 weeks to really get back to normal, and even 6 months later I was still affected by it.

It's not for everyone.

I was lucky and did it with the right people watching over me and helping me.

I imagine if you weren't in the proper setting, which is hard to find, you could experience some very unpleasant results.

If you really feel strongly about taking it, and have done allll of the proper research, and are in a legitimate setting with the right people watching you and administering it to you - it can be an insightful and positive experience.

This isn't something you can take recreationally with like weed, mushrooms, or anything else.

I've also taken Ayahuasca 5 times and it isn't even close to comparison when it comes to the strength of the experience.

Iboga is the Godfather of all entheogens, and in my opinion the most powerful plant on the face of the earth.

It will knock the fucking socks off of you. It's definitely not something to take lightly.

Also in my experience while mushrooms, MDMA, San Pedro cactus, DMT, Ayahuasca, and Iboga have all been interesting journeys, none have helped me in the long run. It has been a journey, some positive, some negative, but at the end of the day I'm always back where I started.

DP/DR.

I don't really recommend entheogens/psychedelics for DP/DR, unless you have and feel a strong desire to experiment with them.

Just thought I'd share my two cents.


----------

